# Hickory timbers



## 3montes (Feb 6, 2016)

Up here in Minnesota hickory is almost non existent. I found a craigs list ad where a guy is selling cut and split untreated hickory timbers. Apparently they were rejected for use as railroad ties and are raw timbers. Says they are kiln dried down to about 15% moisture. A bit more dry than I like but for hickory I'm willing to give it a try. Can always soak them if needed.

Also has oak but red oak around here is everywhere.

I have purchased the bagged chunks of hickory at the store but it's to cost prohibitive to use in a stick burner.

Anyhow looking forward to getting some hickory splits that I can get in quantity.


----------



## dward51 (Feb 6, 2016)

As long as they are raw cut wood, hickory is hickory.  Only difference should be unlike split sticks, you will only have nice clean wood and no bark.  Just make 200% sure there are no chemicals used at any point in their process.

Are you going to cut then into chunk or looking for sticks (split logs)?


----------



## 3montes (Feb 6, 2016)

dward51 said:


> As long as they are raw cut wood, hickory is hickory.  Only difference should be unlike split sticks, you will only have nice clean wood and no bark.  Just make 200% sure there are no chemicals used at any point in their process.
> 
> Are you going to cut then into chunk or looking for sticks (split logs)?


The guy assures me they are untreated. I will be able to tell by looking at them and see if they past the smell test. If they had been accepted as railroad ties they would have been treated as the next step in the process so as of now they are raw timbers. He cut and splits them into 18 to 20 inch splits just like any other wood you would use for firewood.

So I will be using them as splits just as I do with the red oak and apple I get up here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2016)

If red oak is everywhere up there, why not use it. It's abundant down here as well & I use it all the time. I really can't tell the difference in flavor between red oak & hickory (which is easy & cheap to get down here too).

Al


----------



## 3montes (Feb 6, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> If red oak is everywhere up there, why not use it. It's abundant down here as well & I use it all the time. I really can't tell the difference in flavor between red oak & hickory (which is easy & cheap to get down here too).
> 
> Al


Oh I do use it all the time. I go through about a loggers cord a year. Red oak is probably some of the best smoking wood there is in my opinion lots of btu's and a nice mellow smoke flavor.

But I always like to try different thing especially if I can source them locally.


----------

